# boat I got



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

What y'all think about u think be good for floundering


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

She will work.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

What should I use for a deck on the front


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

3/4" marine plywood, sealed or 1/4" diamond plate aluminum, make sure the back edge is broke down for support. That would be my guess.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Absolutely bud !! Don't forget to put supports under the front deck.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Do y'all use foam board on the floor


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I use the link mats from Harbor Frieght, and use 3M adhesive to glue them down, been on my boat for 3 years now. I used 3/8's plywood with 2x2's for support. That holds me(220#)and my buddy(280#). Is that a 12' or 14'?


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

14 ft can u send me a link on the link mats


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.harborfreight.com/garage...ies/anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-4-pc-61607.html

After many many nights of standing on them, the only damage is from the gigs resting on them. Bleach and purple power have no ill affects. Make sure to wipe the side you plan on gluing with something like brake cleaner. They have a oil residue on them, not enough to feel, but enough to make glue not stick.

This is the glue I used. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_41209-98-77-24_4294729383__?productId=3033222&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1¤tURL=%3FgoToProdList%3Dtrue%26Ns%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------

